# Gamer PC - Oma braucht Hilfe ;)



## Unwissende78 (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Neffe wünscht sich einen Gamer PC (derzeit zum zocken von Call of Duty), Oma hat ja gesagt. Und nun darf ich einen passenden suchen. Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Ich bin zwar nicht ganz unwissend bei PCs, aber das ist so gar nicht meins, vor allem Grafikkarten sind für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln.

Budget liegt bei ca. 1000 Euro rein für den PC (Monitor, Maus, Tastatur ist alles da) mit noch etwas Luft nach oben (Omas halt). Der PC sollte natürlich ne Weile die gängigen bzw. neuen Spiele unterstützen.

Einen RAM nachrüsten ist kein Problem, bei allem anderen bin ich raus. Ich hab mir folgende PCs rausgesucht, welchen - falls überhaupt - würdet ihr davon empfehlen?

https://www.alternate.de/HP/Desktop...product/1658281?campaign=PC-System/HP/1658281]]
Hatte ich hier im Forum gefunden. RAM könnte man nachrüsten auf zB 16 GB. Windows extra besorgen und installieren ist auch kein Problem.


https://www.alternate.de/Dell/Precision-3640-(D69YM)-Gaming-PC/html/product/1667351
Hier ebenfalls, RAM auf mind. 16 GB aufrüsten.


https://www.alternate.de/HP/Pavilion-Gaming-Desktop-TG01-2204ng-Gaming-PC/html/product/1726691
Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, würde ich den favorisieren.


https://www.medion.com/de/shop/p/mu...are-10023896A1?wt_mc=de.pla.gen_com_google.._
den hatte ich auch hier gefunden.

Ich bin auch für jeden Gegenvorschlag offen. Wichtig ist nur: Fertig PC, Komponenten kaufen und selbst zusammenbauen ist nicht möglich. 

Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe und wünsch Euch ein (hoffentlich) langes Wochenende. 

Viele Grüße
Melli


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Mai 2021)

Ein Gamer PC für 1000€ ist bei den aktuellen Graphikkartenpreisen wohl eher nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. Mai 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ein Gamer PC für 1000€ ist bei den aktuellen Graphikkartenpreisen wohl eher nicht zu realisieren.


Ein Gaming PC muss ja auch nicht zwingend den allerneusten Scheiß haben.

Für ein CoD werden die GTX 1650 oder 1660 in den verlinkten PCs wohl auch reichen.
Allerdings würde ich trotzdem die Finger von diesen FertigPCs lassen und ein System selbst zusammenstellen.
Alternate bietet dazu ja sicherlich noch einen Konfigurator an wo man sich die Hardware selbst zusammenstellen kann und er dann fertig zusammengebaut geliefert wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Mai 2021)

Ich rede dabei nicht von aktuellen Graphikkarten sondern von den Preisen von so ziemlich Allem das Leistungsstark genug für aktuelle Games ist.
Ein neuer "Gamer PC" soll gut laufen und nicht nur so la la mit vielen Kompromissen. 

Interessant wäre dann natürlich auch welche Auflösung der aktuelle Monitor hat.


----------



## Unwissende78 (13. Mai 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich trotzdem die Finger von diesen FertigPCs lassen und ein System selbst zusammenstellen.
> Alternate bietet dazu ja sicherlich noch einen Konfigurator an wo man sich die Hardware selbst zusammenstellen kann und er dann fertig zusammengebaut geliefert wird.


Das versteh ich durchaus, aber ich hab keinen Schimmer von sowas wie Lüftern etc.
CPU, Grafikkarte, RAM, Festplatte... das krieg ich grad noch hin, da hab ich mich hier am Forum orientiert. 

Das selbst zusammenstellen hab ich schon ausgetestet. Leider mit dem Ergebnis, dass es ständig hieß "die Komponente geht nicht mit xy". Und immer wenn ich was verändert hab und die eine Komponente angepasst hab, hat die nächste wieder nicht gepasst. 
Ich würds ja auch im Geschäft/vom Profi selbst machen lassen, nach Empfehlung... aber leider hab ich da schon extrem miese Erfahrungen gemacht  Ich würd ja auch kein Auto kaufen ohne jemanden der Erfahrung hat ;D


----------



## dessoul (13. Mai 2021)

Ich finde den Alternate configurator nicht so schlecht. Aber es ist schon einfacher, wenn man mit dem Mainboard anfängt (sich zumindest reinliest, welche Bauteile das unterstützt) und dann den Rest dementsprechend anpasst. 

Aber ich stimme den anderen auch zu: Grafikkartenpreise sind mehr als Wahnsinn momentan. Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, was meine aktuelle momentan kostet: von 200€ (ich glaube, ich habe sogar noch weniger gezahlt) auf 600€+ angestiegen. Mit solchen Preisen macht ein PC zum spielen einfach keinen Sinn mehr. Wenn der Neffe sich nen bezahlbares Hobby wünscht, dann wäre Crack oder Kokain eher zu empfehlen.....


----------



## Unwissende78 (14. Mai 2021)

dessoul schrieb:


> Wenn der Neffe sich nen bezahlbares Hobby wünscht, dann wäre Crack oder Kokain eher zu empfehlen.....


 der ist 11 *g* wir wohnen zwar in ner Ecke wo das durchaus im nächsten Haus zu kriegen wär, aber ich glaub erstmal Zigaretten wären das passendere Laster ;D 

Dann muss ich mal schauen ob und wie wir das umsetzen können. 

Ich dank Euch


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. Mai 2021)

Unwissende78 schrieb:


> der ist 11


Dann sollte ihm die Oma lieber Lego oder sowas schenken und keinen Gaming PC um USK18 Spiele zu spielen.


----------

